
Show HN: Send secret messages to someone using their public ssh key - scaramanga
https://gist.github.com/giannitedesco/54dba84caf904f165bd66035225e9d65
======
bloob_bloob
> __licence__ = "GPLv3"

Does this actually work or can be enforced?

~~~
scaramanga
Sorry. Are you asking if copyright licenses can be enforced?

~~~
scaramanga
Ah you mean will it raise LicenseError or something for incompatibilities? No
I don't think anyone is going to attempt that.

